
You should probably quit your job - miraj
http://www.ottawacitizen.com/opinion/should+probably+quit+your/5093085/story.html
======
AndrewDucker
I don't actually feel the need to change the world.

There are some things I enjoy tinkering with, and I've been involved in a
couple of minor political causes, but I clearly don't feel the same urge that
this person does to get out there and remake the world.

And so I am not likely to quit my job (which pays quite nicely, doesn't
overstress me, and brings me the security to relax at the weekends and in the
evenings) and go change the world.

I don't feel bad about that.

~~~
Mz
People who feel some overwhelming need to Change The World are basically
projecting: Their "world" (internal mental landscape, personal life, whatever)
is in desperate need of an overhaul. (Edit: I know because this was me, say,
20 to 30 years ago. Then I fixed my personal crap. I no longer feel like
lecturing everyone else about what _they_ "should" be doing.)

I won't even read the piece. I skimmed it. This is the closing line: _You
should quit your job. But, sadly, you probably won't._ (It feels like a kick
in the gut to even read that much.) That and the title tell me all I need to
know: This individual has poor boundaries and feels entitled to screw with
other people and their lives due to his dissatisfaction.

Thank you so much for _not_ being like him. You have absolutely nothing to
feel bad about (so I am glad you don't). The world would be a better place if
more people were, like you, basically happy with their lives and trying to do
some little things to make the world better rather than trying to promote
their own Final Solution and running around lecturing people on how they
_should_ live. As a general rule of thumb, I will read things that are titled
"Why _I_ did X" and won't read things titled "Why _you_ should do X". He knows
nothing about me or my life. It is hugely egomaniacal (not to mention
delusional) to presume he knows what's best for me.

Peace.

~~~
kore
While I agree with some of your sentiments about the author, it feels like
you're doing a bit of the same by claiming that everybody who wants to change
the world are doing so only because they're projecting.

I say so with some defensiveness because one of my greatest goals in life is
to do just that, to make a difference, as cliche as it is. And yes, I've quit
my old job so I could pursue it. We all look around this world and see things
that aren't quite right, that we'd like to see changed, and I'm no different.
I'd like to be able to do something about it though, big things, not just sit
idly by.

All too often in life I've been happy just coasting along, taking the easy
road in front of me, pursuing good grades in earnest, working hard, and making
a good living at interesting jobs. That brings me no closer to my goals in
life though, that's not my dream. Some of us have dreams that can be achieved
while working 9-5, that's great, but if you have a dream that's important to
you, that requires you to quit, do give it some thought. You only have one
life.

~~~
talkingquickly
"Some of us have dreams that can be achieved while working 9-5, that's great,
but if you have a dream that's important to you, that requires you to quit, do
give it some thought. You only have one life."

I think that pretty much sums it up. I Agree on the preference for "Why I did
this" rather than "Why you should" but I'm guessing the author was trying to
make the point that there seem to be an awful lot of people who fall into the
"I'll pursue my dream sometime" category.

For them - and I assume they are the authors target audience - an article with
a title which is a direct call to an action already in the back of their
minds, is one they're likely to read. Perhaps a better title would have been
"If this describes you, quit your job"...but that isn't quite as good as link
bait!

------
Udo
I agree that life is way too short to NOT be screwing around, and people
should be doing what they feel makes a difference (and have fun doing it).
It's hard to agree with this one, however:

    
    
      And shorter yet are the "productive years"; that period in your life when
      you can make a difference, when your knowledge, experience, and influence 
      add up to something.
    

Advances in both biomedical research and the culture of work will mean that we
can expect to look forward to the "productive/creative years" lasting the
majority of our total lifespan. Of course, you can always opt out, as I've
seen with many middle-aged friends recently: have kids, build house, and then
wait for death in a cushy bourgeois setting.

~~~
Tichy
That promised land of perfect health at high age is not here yet, though. It's
a nice perspective, but no guarantee.

~~~
Udo
That's right, it depends on the priorities we set as a society for this kind
of thing. Not just living longer, but extending the enjoyable and productive
period of a person's life. Of course, I'm in the minority (otherwise I
wouldn't have gotten modded into oblivion while the guy who says that he
doesn't want to have an impact on the world is praised and congratulated) but
I still firmly believe it's worthwhile.

What I don't get is why many people are so violently opposed to this. I'm not
even talking about transhumanism or anything as controversial as that, just
preventing "old" people from degenerating.

As a med student I saw so many people wasting away in retirement homes, many
of them were not even _that_ old. With advances in biotech, I hope we'll give
my generation a much more active and empowered existence when we come into
this age group.

~~~
orangecat
_What I don't get is why many people are so violently opposed to this. I'm not
even talking about transhumanism or anything as controversial as that, just
preventing "old" people from degenerating._

I think it's an Ugh Field: <http://lesswrong.com/lw/21b/ugh_fields/>. The
prospect of having your body and mind slowly fall apart is appalling, and most
people really really don't want to think about it, to the point of dismissing
possible solutions.

Which reminds me, it's about time for another donation to SENS.

~~~
Udo
That's an interesting thought, thanks for sharing this link! I never thought
about it this way before.

------
zwieback
Judging by this example of navel-gazing journalism, yes, maybe it's good the
author quit his job and started a charity. The fact that he feels it's ok to
publicly question his daughters ambitions to prove a dubious point further
illustrates that he's not in a spot to contribute to the discussion about the
value of people's career choices.

The whole idea of a limited time in your life where you can make a difference
is ridiculous and choosing other journalists and managers as examples of
people who have seen the light and quit their jobs just reaffirms my choice of
an engineering career. Maybe I'm not finding the cure for cancer but at least
I'm not sitting around dispensing bad advice.

~~~
grantismo
It seems like the journalist never realized that his personal situation
doesn't apply to everyone. We could use the same anecdotes and say something
far more meaningful, like "life is too short, do something you value."

A career isn't mutually exclusive with a life goal. For some, a career is a
means to that goal, for others, it is the goal. To each his own.

------
ramidarigaz
Why would I quit my job? I _like_ my job! Dammit, stop projecting your own
dislikes on to me!

I get to work with really bright people on really cool projects. My work
environment is somewhat laid back. I get plenty of time off. Nobody bothers me
for not showing up right at 9am. Plus, I have fun here!

~~~
umjames
Where do you work, if you don't mind me asking? It sounds like a really great
place.

~~~
ramidarigaz
<http://lasp.colorado.edu/> :D

~~~
jvictor
Hope you get paid well too :-)

------
ww520
Although it's tempting to just quit to pursue your dream, I would advise
against it until you have put your financial life in order and save up some
money. It's called a fuck-you fund for a reason.

~~~
int3rnaut
Good point, it's interesting to note the 2 people referenced in the article
were fairly well off--I mean one was a manager at Microsoft.

The idea that you need financial success to do this though is a bit strange. I
think it's easier to just quit your job when you're poor from an outside
perspective because you're not giving up very much in terms of the grand
scheme--you'd throw away a penny before you'd throw away a $20 bill right, but
speaking from experience when you're poor, these shit jobs mean a whole
helluva lot.

~~~
analyst74
How much is only relative to your situation.

If you live cheaply, saving up a few thousand will allow you do things you'd
like to pursue without worrying about money; if you have big house mortgage,
fancy car, expensive wife, then giving up a luxury job suddenly becomes not so
easy.

------
GiraffeNecktie
"Master, what shall I do until I reach enlightenment?" "Chop wood, carry
water." "And what will I do after I reach enlightenment?" "Chop wood, carry
water."

~~~
F_J_H
I think the point is:

"Master, then why bother?". "Before you will hate it. After you will love it."

------
csomar
It's not quit your job. It's stop doing shit. Some companies like Facebook are
changing the world. So by working on Facebook you are contributing to the
world change that Facebook does.

The problem isn't with that. Life is full shit. You may not be a contributor
to that, but many people are. Stop doing Shit. If you are a programmer and you
know that your presence adds no _value_ then quit!

Stop doing Shit. Go and do interesting things. Doesn't matter if you are
working for someone else or you are employing people.

~~~
rimantas

      > It's not quit your job. It's stop doing shit.
    

Yep. Just yesterday I came across the great piece (imho) on this topic. Just
ignore the introductory first sentence in Lithuanian and read on:
[http://www.dansu.lt/2011/07/13/svecio-irasas-daniel-
vaarik-m...](http://www.dansu.lt/2011/07/13/svecio-irasas-daniel-vaarik-
market-made-me-do-it/)

I think it applies to much more than one industry in one small country.

------
snowshoveler
Ambition, entrepreneurialism, etc. They are all diseases… to some extent they
are likely genetic; something you’re born with.

The writer was born with one of these, or like, diseases or is channeling
someone who has been. He is therefore of the mindset that he must make a
difference… do something that alters the course of history… make a mark.

We cannot blame this person for what they cannot control for they were born
with this disease.

The article is certainly not meant for the overall public and this should have
been stated. Your interest in making a change, putting your stamp on the
world, leaving a memory, etc has nothing to do with whether you are a good or
bad person or whether you are making the most of your life. Some are happy to
change the life on one person (child, friend, etc) while others feel compelled
to do so on a mass level. It is entirely a personal decision. It is most
likely driven by whether you are infected with the disease of ambition,
entrepreneurialism, etc…

I can speak to this as I too was born with both of the above mentioned
diseases. I don’t wish them upon everyone but at the same time I am not sure
life would be even fractionally as enjoyable without them.

~~~
padolsey
I agree with everything you've said but I don't think we can classify it as a
disease.

------
WiseWeasel
If you're tired of your job, do like I may or may not have done; wait for a
performance review or a meeting with a new supervisor, and when they ask what
you see yourself doing in five years, reply with something in a completely
different industry. Then, hopefully, you'll be terminated and have a chance at
collecting unemployment while you work full-time on your web startup.

------
motters
In the current economic climate I would encourage people to think really
carefully before quitting their jobs. No matter how dynamic or talented you
may be, it's a pretty tough environment.

------
GotToStartup
In a way, this article reminds me of Paulo Coelho’s The Alchemist. The journey
of a shepherd boy who leaves his world to discover the treasures of his
personal legend.

"They represent the Promised Land where, one day, we'll start doing something
meaningful."

If you don’t have an urge to go out and do something different than what
you’re doing now, then this article probably doesn’t apply to you. I think
It’s more related to people who say you’re going to one day start your own
company, or work for a startup, or “travel to Montreal” but immediate problems
always get in the way. You don’t have to change the world necessarily, just be
happy and follow your dreams NOW because life is too short.

~~~
jwingy
I completely agree with this sentiment (and I love The Alchemist). I think
it's equally virtuous for someone who has little aspirations but to be happy
with the life they've been given as it is for someone who wants to achieve a
lot in his/her life. Isn't the goal in the end to simply find what makes you
happy and live it?

------
Tichy
"Quitting your job" seems like the wrong directive. Find a better job.

~~~
wccrawford
I wouldn't even go that far. 'Evaluate your job' is more like it. Take stock
of what you have, what you want, and what you can get.

And IF it makes sense to change, seriously consider it.

That all seems like common sense, but it's harder than it sounds.

~~~
mannicken
Oh, common, guys. "Evaluate your job and all the possibilities and if
necessary stay until you have reached financial stability or have another
offer, in which case you can contemplate quitting" just has a bit less zing
than "Storm into your boss's office say 'I QUIT' then defecate on his desk and
leave with Metallica - Battery playing all around you.'

------
scythe
It's not about the quitting, it's about the charity or the startup or
whatever. You can run away from things all your life, but you'll never get to
a place called 'there'; you'll find that everywhere you go is still 'here'.
You have to go _towards_ what you want, not away from what you don't.

------
bitwize
_You should quit your job. But, sadly, you probably won't._

This line probably sounds best in the voice of Darrell Hammond's embittered-
but-resigned, progressively drunker Jack Perkins from SNL about 15 years ago.

"That's a song. It's called 'Shadows of the Night' by Pat Benatar. We should
do a Biography about her. But, I bet we won't."

------
ignifero
I don't understand, since every single comment disagrees, why was this in the
frontpage? Maybe because people like inspiring, loud words; they soothe, make
you feel enlightened and accomplished without doing anything. I hate all this
new age self-help enlightening crap telling people how to live their life,
mostly because some of the world's greatest oppressors used the same methods
in the past.

